# Evangelion start theme



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

The music at the start is pretty good, but I swear I've heard it in some other anime...any one got any idea? Cyber cookie for the person that knows.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you referring to Zankoku na Tenshi no Teeze?


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes. That. *gives cyber chocolate chip*. Any idea if it's in anything else?


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 19, 2010)

I know for a fact it's in quite a few of the more recent Taiko no Tatsujin games, but it's not in any other anime, to my recollection.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

hmmm...swear i heard it in something else, but never mind...cookies for everyone!


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 19, 2010)

Didn't Hinagiku(Itou, Shizuka) sing some version(or the same) of it in Hayate no Gotoku(2nd season)?

Well there's a chance you may have heard it from somewhere else, but that in particular is another anime I know I heard it from. If you haven't watched Hayate no Gotoku then... I don't know where else you heard it from.


----------



## pitman (Jul 19, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Didn't Hinagiku(Itou, Shizuka) sing some version(or the same) of it in Hayate no Gotoku(2nd season)?
> 
> Well there's a chance you may have heard it from somewhere else, but that in particular is another anime I know I heard it from. If you haven't watched Hayate no Gotoku then... I don't know where else you heard it from.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

i have no idea


----------



## raulpica (Jul 19, 2010)

It's actually one of the most beloved anime songs, so you can expect parodies and nods in pretty much every anime out there


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> i have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started watching it with some friends like 5 weeks ago, and I said, 'hey, I know this! Is it in some other anime?' They didn't know 'cos they don't watch as much as me, and the tunes been stuck in my head since then


----------



## raulpica (Jul 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, you can expect a parody of it in funneh animes on the genre of Lucky Star all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember there being a remake of the opening with the chars from Marimite (Maria-sama ga Miteru) some years ago.

Quick, watch it all then start seeing Shin Gekijouban (Rebuild of), which is totally uber-awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[gawd, i'm such an otaku sometimes]


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Lucky Star sang it as well? hmmm maybe i heard it there as well...i know kona-chan sang the dragonball theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we watched in 4 days, but i had to leave school early 'cos of flights  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i couldn't watch the last 2 episodes or shin gekijouban, so i watched them on the 1st night back at home in one sitting, with both the films, the 3rd of which comes out later this year


----------



## Cermage (Jul 19, 2010)

i'd actually recommend watching the last 2 episodes of the series, it somewhat branches the series/rebirth and end of evangelion. From memory, EoE doesn't really explain Shinji's rejection, it just shows the lead up to the results of it.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> i'd actually recommend watching the last 2 episodes of the series, it somewhat branches the series/rebirth and end of evangelion. From memory, EoE doesn't really explain Shinji's rejection, it just shows the lead up to the results of it.


yeah, i'm still kinda confused by some of it...



Spoiler



especially by the original last two episodes...damn they confused the shit out of me...i understood what was happening, but it took a while to understand how it fitted in to the rest of the series...


----------



## Cermage (Jul 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> especially by the original last two episodes...damn they confused the shit out of me...i understood what was happening, but it took a while to understand how it fitted in to the rest of the series...



pretty much;



Spoiler



Shinji went into a depressive state, a few things were going terribly wrong and he felt he was responsible for it. forcing him into a coma like state (i guess?). While none of it was actually his fault in the first place, SEELE had planned him/pilot of 01(notice how the pilots/children all have some sort of mental issues?) to actually go into this state. in the space of the two episodes, shinji pretty much went over his experiences while being stationed at NERV and decided; hey life isn't that bad at all and its the different types of people who make it. what SEELE had counted on was shinji going; fuck this shit, life is shit, people are shit e.t.c so that he could accept human instrumentality (or All returns to mother earth as gendou put it) and reduce humanity to a single being/mind. however he rejected it and accepted individuality, resulting in himself and asuka being the ones left in that world of blood/lcl (end of evangelion).

its pretty debateable but there's a fair few clues that could prove that the rebuild movies are actually a continuation of EoE (that picture, ANNO = TROLL). quite a few people (including myself) think that the rebuild movies are actually a "rebuild" of the world as likened by shinji.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i thought this as well at first, but then i thought 



Spoiler



naah, it's just an(other) alternate story line...right


----------



## pitman (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm just enjoying the stories as they are, if I start to analyze it I get a headache...


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 19, 2010)

I know all the lyrics and sing it in Physics class.


----------



## mameks (Jul 20, 2010)

why is there no 'like' button... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^like


----------

